# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  how real does a lucid dream feel?

## pond weed

hello all

there is a question that has been knawing at the back of my mind for a couple of months.

how real does a lucid dream feel, compared to real life. i find my regular dreams very detached, not real, not vivid.

is there a link between how real a dream feels, and how vivid it is?

----------


## Enlightenment

Hi,

A LD feels _very_ real i.e. waking life real, hence the reason so many of us are fascinated by them because we can do extraordinary things in such a "real" world. Imagine walking out of your door now and being able to take-off and fly. It's like that.

----------


## tdsand

Mine haven't been that real but I'll take your word for it.

----------


## Hukif

Like WL, some say better but I has yet to experience that <.<

----------


## pond weed

interesting.

so have these been WILD's or DILD's?

and do you recon it is has somthing to do with the 5 senses?

----------


## TJuulsgaard

I've had 2 WILDS and 5 DILDS and for me the WILDS were incredibly vivid and more real than life - in one I was in a brown gym, which in real life would have been pretty bland and boring, but in my dream the brown colours were marvelous. In my DILDS it was harder for me to remember everything in details, but I still got some pretty vivid scenery. I think it comes down to recall in my case, but I would say that a lucid dream is incredible lifelike. 

Actually in my first WILD I didn't even try to fly because I didn't want to try while people were around me. I actually was just as scared of doing something out of the regular as I am in real life.

----------


## Lucid-Hunter

Its one of those things we can talk to you about and say how vivid and realistic it is, but really you HAVE to have a solid lucid yourself and be your own judge. Its *AMAZING.*

----------


## Elkfazer

Not sure if this helps, but I tried explaining to my best friend what a low,high, and fading LD looked like to give him some idea of the awesome power of the mind. So I just did a few tweaks to a photo I found on the net and showed them to him. Here they are, not sure if it's what everyone sees, but close to mine. Low first, then Full then Fading LD

----------


## Beeyahoi

> Not sure if this helps, but I tried explaining to my best friend what a low,high, and fading LD looked like to give him some idea of the awesome power of the mind. So I just did a few tweaks to a photo I found on the net and showed them to him. Here they are, not sure if it's what everyone sees, but close to mine. Low first, then Full then Fading LD



Very nice.

----------


## hisnameistyler

I only had one LD, and it was only for a split second. But, the feeling was incredible. I dont know if anyone else get this when they realize they're dreaming, but I felt like I was being pulled into my dream, and entering a completely different body (my dream body)

It was so incredibly real....it was amazing.

----------


## Ahrims

> I only had one LD, and it was only for a split second. But, the feeling was incredible. I dont know if anyone else get this when they realize they're dreaming, but I felt like I was being pulled into my dream, and entering a completely different body (my dream body)
> 
> It was so incredibly real....it was amazing.



Exactly the same as me but my dream was like for 3 minutes  ::shock::

----------


## hisnameistyler

Hey, better then mine =P

----------


## yellowlight

At first, I couldn't believe how dreams can be realistic. I mean, they're just dreams, right? But then I had my first WILD. Maaaan such an experience. It was soo realistic, so lifelike, even more realistic than real life itself.  ::bowdown::

----------


## blakkin

Exactly, what yellowlight said.

I was talking to a friend about this, and what I felt sums it up is that vivid LD's don't feel real just because they feel too real to be real. It feels like waking life, but far more vibrant, at least for me.

----------


## adam-s

My first real LD was total sensory overload. I had a summer breeze hitting me in the face with the scent of a field of hay and insects flying everywhere with rolling, forrested hills all around and sunshine all over.

It helps to remember that what you see in waking life is actually your brains interpretation of your senses. In a dream state your brain just switches from your senses to using chunks of your memory and experiences instead.

It's easy to get the impression from doing visualization excersises that it's hard for the brain to work out imagery like this but the truth is it does it 24x7 anyway and it's very very good at it. When we try to visualize we just have to go through the layers of stuff we've built into our thinking (logic, language etc)

----------


## pond weed

wow.

thanks for the replies

i ask because i have had one DILD, it lasted 10 seconds, it was an FA, and everything was very vibrant/electric. but it was very dull and hazey, and was some what of a dissapointment.

but you have all re-afirmed my faith, thank you all so much

----------


## Ishi

Like waking life

----------


## hisnameistyler

> wow.
> 
> thanks for the replies
> 
> i ask because i have had one DILD, it lasted 10 seconds, it was an FA, and everything was very vibrant/electric. but it was very dull and hazey, and was some what of a dissapointment.
> 
> but you have all re-afirmed my faith, thank you all so much



No problem! Hopefully you have a good, quality DILD soon! .....As I  ::roll::

----------


## TunaSammich

It's very surreal for me.

It's like real life, but you can do whatever you like!

If I stop and take it in, sometimes it's MORE real then real life. Like, I precieve everything. It's really neat (Only managed it 3 times... hard to keep it super-vivid).

----------


## moonshine

Like Tuna I find that if I stop to see whats going on, it seems real.
Had a lucid recently where I sat down, looked at the grass, touched it, smelled it, listened to the wind and felt the breeze on my face. 

Later on the dream, when I was flying about and such, it took on the standard "feel" of normal dreams.

----------


## XxParadoxX

I have only had four lucid dreams and last night my lucid dream felt as real as real life. it was so real that I was in disbelief that my own mind was actually generating it. I did constant reality checks to make sure I wasn't awake. the coolest experience of my life. worth every moment and penny of the persuit!

----------


## mrdeano

My Lucid dreams are very realistic at some parts of the dream but less in others.
For example, if there is a lot of commotion the dream is less vived.

However, my last LD was amazing! It was so real that I was not even sure if I was really dreaming. I had to ask a dream character to confirm it for me.

So i guess it varies.

----------


## starry eyes

I guess in most people's minds, realistic is synonymous with vivid.

My most realistic/vivid LD was a WILD. All my dream senses were authentic. Except for smell, which was absent. And while my sense of touch seemed authentic, it was toned down. If it had been a real experience, I should have been dying of frostbite and hypothermia, and in a lot of pain, instead of just feeling sensations of coolness.

----------


## Enlightenment

> Not sure if this helps, but I tried explaining to my best friend what a low,high, and fading LD looked like to give him some idea of the awesome power of the mind. So I just did a few tweaks to a photo I found on the net and showed them to him. Here they are, not sure if it's what everyone sees, but close to mine. Low first, then Full then Fading LD



Great analogy  :smiley:

----------


## n0rMal

I think we arent 100 &#37; lucid when we are awake so its feaseble, I guess if we try to be more lucid in waking life we will also be more lucid in dreams, its all probably related to awareness or something.

----------


## DarkLucideity

As real as real life. And yes, DILDs are as realistic as WILDs for me. My dreams very often shock me with things I didn't know dreams could do.

----------


## pond weed

so, could one conclude that to increase realism/level of conciousness, you have to increase the 5 sensory input 'channels', through provocative actions such as touching grass, tasting food etc.

when you achieve lucidity, is there a routine you do involving the 5 senses, to increase vividness/realism/conciousness?

----------


## Nathan-kun

My lucid dreams have been _convincing_ before, but I dunno, they are usually quite blurry, even if I have a good grip on the situation. The most vivid one that I had was one in which I shot a firework into the woods and all of the trees lit up like Christmas trees. Those were the most brilliant colors that I had ever seen.

I guess that the reason that my lucid dreams don't seem very vivid is that I am lazy and don't practice dream recall, nor do I do many WBTBs. Instead, I use those hazy morning dreams.

----------


## Hercuflea

Sometimes, on the rare occasion that i actually have lucid, i am totally surprised by how real it feels.  I remember one of them actuallty feeling my pants rub against my legs like they do in real life, which just shows how detailed they *can* be.  But many times, a lot of the details about my environment are at best sketchy

----------


## luciddreamrc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khAQ6KJ1GFs

that first picture it shows with the grass and sky.... that's how it looks, except the grass glows like it's super HD life.

----------


## Bboy500

> Not sure if this helps, but I tried explaining to my best friend what a low,high, and fading LD looked like to give him some idea of the awesome power of the mind. So I just did a few tweaks to a photo I found on the net and showed them to him. Here they are, not sure if it's what everyone sees, but close to mine. Low first, then Full then Fading LD



Thanks for the pictures, answered my question perfectly.

----------


## LabRat

If I say it feels mind-blowing and looks amazing, would you beleive me?

----------


## Ayanizz

First WILD I managed to pull off, I jumped off my balcony (which I wanted to do ever since I moved to this place), and landed in the rain. The feeling of the rain on my skin and the wind on my face, the smell of fresh rain etc... kinda convinced me that a brain is even more awesome than it already is :wink2:

----------


## nobodycares

Let's put it this way:  I was camping once.  When I got up in the middle of the night to go pee outside I couldn't tell it was a lucid dream until I woke up after teleporting back to my bed.  It took me 5 minutes to figure out what happened.

----------


## faceonmars

> how real does a lucid dream feel, compared to real life. i find my regular dreams very detached, not real, not vivid.?



For me the 'reality feel' varies but when you are really in the LD zone they are as real as me typing this out to you now. The walls have texture you can feel, the trees move with the wind. There is depth of field and color. I have found myself , more then once, wondering if I had died. This morbid thought, BTW, has a tendency to pull you right out of an LD.  :Shades wink:

----------


## TheOrator

How does a lucid dream even feel?

----------


## Darksoul1994

lol just so you guys know this is an old thread......... if you wanted you could have started a new one this is from back in 09 its 11 now so yeah unless there no rule on this forum against bumping old as threads then your all good.

but yeah wow i better try some wild's cause my dream one was soooo fuzzy and i was bearly lucid but this restored my faith  :tongue2:

----------


## GMoney

It's only against the rules if you can't add anything contributive, relevant, or new to the discussion.  It seems that, in this case, modern-day posters have stories to tell their ancestors:  tales from the future!  They seem to have contributed positively to the discussion, so I'd probably say this should pass [the test of time, "lol!"].

----------


## Darksoul1994

haha alrighty thanks for that info  :wink2: 
and thanks also for such a quick response  :tongue2:

----------


## GMoney

No problem!

Welcome to DreamViews, by the way!  Best of luck to you in lucid dreaming!

----------


## whiterain

for me most dreams are slightly hazy. long ones can have very vivid moments. but lucids are the clearest and realest of them all for me. i learnt how to stabalise accidentally because i was so awestruck at what was happening i just had to touch and explore everything in an attempt to find a part of it that was different to real life but never found any. 

there is also another level of dreaming which seems realer than reality. i can only define this by the definition of the images i suppose. makes reality look like some 8 bit computer game. one explanation i have for this is that you are no longer limited to looking through 2 eyes and focussing all your visual attention on one object. when you are seeing with the minds eye you can look at more than one thing at once and take in the information that you couldnt normally. this makes everything in the dream seem to have far more detail and thus even realer than imaginable

----------


## J.D.

I think a big part of the "realism" feeling of lucid dreams comes from the experience of it.  Regular dreams have a more passive nature, and a lot are simply remembered upon waking, that's it.  In a lucid dream the experience is different.  It's like _being there_ at the time the dream happens.  You live it consciously, and thus the experience seems much more like real life.  "It happened to me" rather than "I dreamt it".

----------


## Panthershark1

i find in most my dreams that i have the sence of touch intack, even when not lucid, but everything is more vibrant in my lucid ovi

----------

